# 2x10 floor joist.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I didn't feel like doing any "actual work" when I got in the shop this morning so I thought it'd do a little shop cleaning. I ran across some scrap 2x10 from my dining room floor renovation and instead of cleaning, I figured I'd try some really deep stacked text. 
Nothing amazing but not bad for a piece of floor joist. 🙂


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks pretty amazing to me!!!!! Some of the best projects come from throw aways, scraps, and odd stuff. Now start cleaning!!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Now start cleaning!!!


Nope it's quitting time!! 😉


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Really nice results from an experiment in some scrap!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow do I like this one ! Really liking the depth


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nice work Joe!:surprise:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, that turned out very nice, and very appealing design!!!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Sweet but now you have even more mess......


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Yet another project to prove that the word “scrap” should never be applied to wood. I prefer to refer to those pieces as “leftovers”.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe that turned out great. I do like the way you removed most of the stain from the "41-10 KJV" and a little less form the wording of the scripture. 

It was worth playing with the cutoff.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Joe that turned out great. I do like the way you removed most of the stain from the "41-10 KJV" and a little less form the wording of the scripture.
> 
> It was worth playing with the cutoff.


Thanks, most of the text on text signs have a medium background, a dark background word "Isaiah" and a light foreground word. 
I tried to lighten the background using a rag but the stain had already soaked in so my only option was to sand around the verse. 
Next time I may try sanding sealer or ??? over the whole thing before staining so I can wipe the background and leave the background word darker. 
We'll see what happens. 
Maybe I should just cut them and send them out to Scott and John for painting! 😉


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Will look up the verse. Surprising what you find in the scrap pile.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Will look up the verse. Surprising what you find in the scrap pile.


That one was a big help when I realized my dining room floor and joists had rotted and was about to fall in.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just noticed the fine, real fine for me, print. I could get several sermons out of that.


----------

